# John's Slot Car Garage - Race Results



## Ingles (Mar 14, 2007)

*John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL - Race Results*

Recently, I had the pleasure of rediscovering this great hobby of ours, after an almost 14 year absence. I came across “John’s Slot Car Garage”, while surfing the Net one afternoon, drove there the next day, bought me a car and controller, and started racing the following week. The racing facility is top notch, and the track is by far the smoothest I’ve ever seen. John’s 200 ft Hillclimb is one of the best tracks in the Country, and he carries all the latest equipment you’ll ever need. He is also just about finished with his second track, a Purple King, and if his first track is any indication of his handy work, this new one will be out of this world!!
The racing facility, as previously stated, is called “John’s Slot Car Garage”, and it is located at 12106 Edgeknoll Dr. in Riverview, FL 33569; his phone number is (813) 671-1305. We race Amateur NASCAR on Thursday nights, and both GTP and Amateur NASCAR on Sunday afternoons. Any questions please call John or send me an e-mail at [email protected]. 

Racing results for 06/24/2007:

Amateur NASCAR:	( Sealed 16d Motor )	
1st – Miguel 154
2nd – Brian 153 
3rd – Kevin	148
4th – Mike	147
5th – Danny	146
6th – Rusty	144
7th – Stephanie	142
8th – Robert	139

GTP:	( Sealed Super 16d Motor ) 
1st – Brian	179
2nd – Miguel	178
3rd – Rusty	170
4th – Mike	170
5th – Kevin	169
6th – Stephanie	163
7th – Robert	161
8th – Danny	159


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Mike I dont know if yall use it or not but in the race program you can set it to have 4 racers on the track at a time so you have some pitters. It does not matter how many racers you have 5-12. If you had more than 12 its not worth using. It takes longer but so does turning off the track. If you need more info call me. 
What are your rules for Am NASCAR and GTP? Breakouts?


----------



## Ingles (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I'll tell John. Our racing rules are simple, kind of like the ones you are using at your place.

Amature NASCAR: 6.00 secs breakout using a 16d sealed motor.

GTP: 5.1 secs breakout using a Super 16d sealed motor.

We are also working on a "Vintage Summer Enduro" that will probably take place when the new track is ready, but we don't have the rules worked out yet.
Thanks again,
M.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

SCSHobbies said:


> Mike I dont know if yall use it or not but in the race program you can set it to have 4 racers on the track at a time so you have some pitters. It does not matter how many racers you have 5-12. If you had more than 12 its not worth using. It takes longer but so does turning off the track. If you need more info call me.
> What are your rules for Am NASCAR and GTP? Breakouts?


If you want to figure out how many heats you'll have with that system, multiply the number of drivers by two. I.e. 5 drivers = 10 heats, 6 drivers = 12 heats, etc.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, and glad to see another Florida track posting here! It's nice to see Florida returning to prominence in slot car racing like it should be. :thumbsup:


----------



## brianambrose17 (Jun 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: Hum Miguel that was the last time you will beat me. that was your 1 and only get out of jail free card. Now I will not even come close to any one else. Total domination for ever.


----------



## brianambrose17 (Jun 26, 2007)

I do know and also so does John. about the SRT system we have just the 4 on at 1 time it does take longer but we do get more laps. You can get in the grove better than what we are doing now turning off the track evey 2-5 sec. :freak:


----------



## Ingles (Mar 14, 2007)

Brian,
We certainly had a great battle that night; everyone was having a great time. I believe the whole group is getting faster and enjoying themselves much more. If everyone had shown up, we would have had to run two heats per class. I’m looking forward to next time!


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Brian I thought you were unbeatable at that track  

The track turning off ever couple sec sucks the life out of me and it does not teach them to stay on.

What break out are yall running?


----------



## Ingles (Mar 14, 2007)

Buddy,

It seems Brian is being a bit critical again; the fact is there were times when no one would come off for about ten laps or so. All the racers are improving rapidly, and after the race everyone was happy with their personal results; the gap from first to last is continually decreasing. 

Amateur NASCAR: 6.00 sec breakout w/ a sealed 16d motor.

GTP: 5.1 sec breakout w/ a sealed Super 16d motor.


----------



## Ingles (Mar 14, 2007)

*Race Result - 062807*

Wow, this was definitely a break out kind of a race…everyone did it at least once!! And some, I won't mention any names (Mike Wilson), broke out at least 257 times… Oh well, we had a fantastic time at John’s, and it seems we are all going a bit faster. John got out his old Champion, yes the one with the cracked tires and the body that should have been retired in 1966 and still turned laps around 6 seconds. I’m glad he doesn’t race often or we would have to settle for second place… 

*Amateur NASCAR:*
Miguel 153
Wayne 150
Shawn 148
Rusty 147
Robert 145
Steph 145
Mike 123


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Just my opinion but the breakout on that track needs to be around 5.7 to 5.6. When My Series was there last month the handout race was stock FX16D's geared 9 - 27 and running 5.7 - 5.8 so that should be the goal to go as fast as you can the breakout is only to keep people from cheating. Just my .02 cents. 
I'm sending you a new guy, he lives in Orlando and wants to get back into slots. He bought a car and controler from me but is going to try to race all over. I told him Johns races on Sundays, he liked that and thought that would work out good for him. He will be tuff very shortly.


----------



## Ingles (Mar 14, 2007)

Buddy,
John is presently looking into lowering the breakout as you suggested, our guys are getting faster and more even each race, so we have probably reached the right moment to making that time adjustment. 
Thank you very much for sending us a new racer, we are all looking forward to meeting him soon.
M.


----------



## jax-red-evo9 (May 30, 2007)

ya that guy looked like he would be good. ingles do you have the pictures from the race at johns....?


----------



## Ingles (Mar 14, 2007)

Jax,
I do have the photos, but I was unable to post them on this site. If you could assist, just let me know where to send them so someone could post it.
Thanks,
M.


----------



## Ingles (Mar 14, 2007)

*Race Results - 07/05/2007*

Race results – 07/05/2007
As usual we had a great time at John’s; the racing was fast, furious and very close. Our top-three drivers separated only by one lap!

Amateur NASCAR:

Mike 153
Wayne 152
Rusty 152
Robert 150
Danny 148
Brian 85
Miguel 83

*** News Flash*** John has just finished all the sanding and leveling on the new “Purple-King Track”- it looks awesome, he is moving to the painting stage next. We are probably about three weeks away… I can’t wait to drive it!


----------



## Ingles (Mar 14, 2007)

*Race Results - 07/19/2007*

Race results – 07/19/2007

Amateur NASCAR:

Miguel 154
Mike W 150
Steph 148 
Rusty 148
John 147
Mike 146	
Wayne 132

- Mike Wilson took the early lead and appeared to have the race under control until his pinion gear came loose. He was able to fix it and make his way back up to second place. 
- Steph and Rusty were battling for third place for just about the entire race, with Steph edging her husband by about four feet at the end.
- Wayne had probably the fastest car on the track, but was overwhelmed by handling problems.

Any questions regarding our racing program call John at (813) 671-1305, or e-mail me at [email protected].


----------

